# Is ultegra reliable?



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

I just upgraded my groupos from 105 to Ultegra , But i am rather worried as i heard many complaints about the shifters failing after a while. Is this true? If it is , should i change to Dura ace or should i try campy?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Jared said:


> I just upgraded my groupos from 105 to Ultegra , But i am rather worried as i heard many complaints about the shifters failing after a while. Is this true? If it is , should i change to Dura ace or should i try campy?


You have already changed once and are looking for a reason to change again. I don't think that reliability is going to be a problem for you (or most of us on this board). - TF


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

TurboTurtle said:


> You have already changed once and are looking for a reason to change again. I don't think that reliability is going to be a problem for you (or most of us on this board). - TF


Just wondered if i had made the right choice to save less and buying the Ultegra instead of dura ace.I heard that they both perform the same only that DA is lighter.Is this true?


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*I have had both*



Jared said:


> Just wondered if i had made the right choice to save less and buying the Ultegra instead of dura ace.I heard that they both perform the same only that DA is lighter.Is this true?


I had a 2005 D/A-10 for 6 months (my bike was stolen) and now I have 2005 Ultegra-10. I ride for fitness only. Non competitive road distance rider.

Unless you are serious racer (riding crits, in particular?) I would say save your money and get Ultegra 10 speed. Having said this - D/A shifts a little smoother and a little quicker and weighs a little less too. And it also costs a lot more than Ultegra-10. So if you have the money and want the best - sure buy D/A (or Campy Record etc). But if you want value for money with good performance to match then buy Ultegra-10 or perhaps even better - buy new 105 with 10 speed (assuming you will wait for it?). The price-performance sweet-spot is never going to be in top end (i.e. D/A, Record), always one or two levels below that.

This message is "religiously neutral" - it applies equally to Campy and to Shimano groups. Buy Chorus or Centaur if you want best Campy price/performance. Buy Record if you want "the badge" and want absolute best regardless of price. Or if you are really good competitive rider (and even then perhaps not?)


----------



## melville9683 (Dec 8, 2005)

I've put my ultegra 10spd through 4 chains so far, thats about 12 000km in the last 8 months. its fine, you dont need dura ace to race on. Ultegra is fine and works great, but my right lever died after 4000km, but i got it replaced on warranty. u
I just did a crit with brad mcgee the other day and he was using shimano R550's and he finished, alot of guys on better wheelsets pulled out. this shows components aint everything, ultegra wont slow you down, if your seroius about racing, get ultegra and use the money saved on a HR monitor, training books and a diary


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

The only difference I know about is between 105 (8-speed) and Dura Ace, 9sd and then 10 spd.

I found the Dura Ace noticably longer lasting and more percise when the components start wearing outand ,of course, lighter.

If resp. as long as I can afford it, I´ll stay put to the DA components.

The DA 10 spd cassette is a jewel and still lasting over 11000Km with the 2nd chain.


----------

